# I finally found what I wanted (and bought it..)



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay,
So my story starts with a 240L (60G) high-tech planted tank.
Having two 54W bulbs with reflectors by Juewl (Nature & Day), I needed to add light so I could liberate myself of lighting demands by plants..

I've read thoroughly a lot in this forum, including a long







regarding Aqua-Medic's Planta and Giesemann's AquaFlora.
And because there is very limited selection of Planted tank T5's, and that range is very expensive, I could have not believe my eyes today.

Miraculously enough I have found some amazing merchandise at an aquatic store!
At the morning the owner published the Giesemann Aqua Flora on the net, at a sanely price of about 30$ (here it's a very good price).
I met with the owner who is a very courteous retailer and an enthusiastic planted-tank hobbyist, at the store.
He started planted tanks way back when no one knew of it. Sortta the Yoda of the community back in the day).
Anyway, he brought down the Giesemann Aqua Flora. Then as I fiddled with the package and read the info, I overheard him talking to a marine-hobbyist, asking him if he wants the Aqua-Medic bulbs. I asked him if he had the Planta and guess what?! Rummaging over about 200 light bulbs, he found the Planta (in an old, ripped, tough original, package sleeve)!
By then I was sure that with my kindda luck, he would also find the new Planta which is called "







" and I'd be stuck there having to make one of the most insufferable decision of my life..
Needless to say he was so kind that he also pulled out an Arcadia plant-bulb (can't remember the exact name) and also mentioned how good the Sylvania GroLux and Hagens bulbs, which he had there (and no, he wasn't trying to shove with 5 bulbs so I'd buy them all).

Anyway, I ended up with these next contemplations:

1. The new Aqua Medic Plant Grow bulb has a slightly less successful Spectral output chart than the Planta.
2. The margin between the Giesemann and the "old" Planta is even smaller, but the Planta wins (relying on the charts alone of course)
3. 1 & 2 has already been known thanks to the posters of







(and special thanks to Newt).
4. The new Aqua medic Plant Grow bulb is made in Germany. I can't remember the Kelvin rate.. I think it was 10K (that's what their site shows anyway). The old Planta doesn't have any indication regarding it's Kelvin rate and manufacture's origin but both the retailer and I suspect it's from China. He said that if he recalls correctly his supplier told him that. And we both assumed that a "Made In China" title was nothing to be proud of and that's why they didn't write it. I'd be happy to hear other ideas.
5. The Giesemann Aqua Flora is made in Germany.

I finally chose the Giesemann Aqua Flora. Few reasons:

1.	I might choose to switch to another bulb later on and I just might sell it someday for the fantastic price I bought it for.
2.	Assuming the Planta is Chinese bulbs, and though there's nothing to be ashamed of it, I suspect that the German-Made Aqua Flora would constrain me to replace it after more time compared to the Planta (output declines as time goes by..)
3.	Though having a slightly better PAR chart, the Planta is an older lamp and I kindda hoped that Giesemann have developed a more technology-advanced bulb (I still don't know what PowerChrome, a feature of implemented by the AquaFlora, means).
4.	Price margin between the Aqua-Medic and the Giesemann was negligible.

A cool thing the retailer has told me is that the owner is that David Saxby HIMSELF is arriving at the store next week. Probably for the promotion of products but also to answer some hobbyists questions on an open forum. I know I already have a few questions regarding the AquaFlora and Midday spectral output (not being as close to an ideal PAR as the Planta competitor).
If you have questions, please bring it up!

Updated on my takes over this bulbs - coming soon.

I uploaded I couple of shots I took with my cell phone at the store for your convenience and knowledge.
I hope this thread and







, would be much appreciated by anyone who in the future will be scavenging for info, the same way I have.

Gooday,
Omer.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are some shots

The newer of the Aqua-Medic plant bulbe, the Plant Grow









The Plant Grow above the "old Planta"









As you can see the new bulb from Aqua-Medic is made in Germany









Two PAR charts side by side. The higher one belongs to the Auaqline Plant Grow








Newt, do you remember if this is the the package you got the Planta with?

Now only the Planta









A better more focused look









Side by side look at the package


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hope this helped.
Your welcomed to stir up a discussion.


----------

